# Cantonment bass fishing



## ashtindd (Mar 28, 2010)

Just moved down here not too long ago. Any good reservoirs near cantonment for smaller boats???


----------



## Reel Anexity (Sep 24, 2009)

Depending on the size of your boat you can put in at quintette road but the current is swift so have a good trolling motor or if you want to drive a little bit cotton lake road in McDavid has a ramp and you can paddle around close to the ramp.

Any questions on directions just pm.


----------

